# POB's PCT



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

Been off for a month now... Been running clomid

100/100/50/50

Haven't lost a single pound. Mood is great and I hit PR's...







It's all about attitude. I went into this KNOWING I would kick some ass!!!


----------



## Spongy (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks shopped.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 24, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Looks shopped.



those are  fighting words  right  there....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Looks shopped.












On a serious note spongy... This is why I was asking you about the carb backloading diet.  I'm holding mass and strength so well that I think I might try to drop some fat already.  I have some bloodwork I'm waiting to get back too.  Should be interesting.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow you're fat!  Close to 260 tubbyofbalance.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad its going good for you brother.  Any other supps  or anything besides clomid?


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 24, 2013)

Good job POB your a big guy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Glad its going good for you brother.  Any other supps  or anything besides clomid?




Not even a multi.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 24, 2013)

Just wait til i send you the carb backloading diet manny and i worked out for you!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 24, 2013)

What made you decide to stop? I was thinking you been on for a while?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Just wait til i send you the carb backloading diet manny and i worked out for you!



Wut???????


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> What made you decide to stop? I was thinking you been on for a while?



Baby makin time in POB's household and my fiance is already 41 years old. She also has two aunts and a brother that are unable to reproduce (thank Christ). Just wanted to give it my best (cum) shot.

Also wanted some blood work to see if I'm able to get a script out of my primary. 

I have a meet May 4th though so now I'm scrambling to figure out what to do. I have some methyl tren so maybe I will just run that with some TNE?


----------



## JOMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats POB on the progress in PCT and also doing the baby thing. Not if, but when your fiance concieve's this will be made for you.


Peanut butter cup cookie dough dip!


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 24, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Congrats POB on the progress in PCT and also doing the baby thing. Not if, but when your fiance concieve's this will be made for you.
> 
> 
> Peanut butter cup cookie dough dip!



That looks great.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Congrats POB on the progress in PCT and also doing the baby thing. Not if, but when your fiance concieve's this will be made for you.
> 
> 
> Peanut butter cup cookie dough dip!



I would eat this shit out of that, but for today it's meat and water


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 24, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with your toes???  And put down those dumb bells before you weigh slim.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Baby makin time in POB's household and my fiance is already 41 years old. She also has two aunts and a brother that are unable to reproduce (thank Christ). Just wanted to give it my best (cum) shot.



Cool bro. Hope it works out. I just came off a long run myself. Doing cashouts deal. For the same reason.


----------



## Azog (Mar 24, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What the fuck is wrong with your toes???  And put down those dumb bells before you weigh slim.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Dude...this. Do you have toes hahahaha?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What the fuck is wrong with your toes???  And put down those dumb bells before you weigh slim.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



They got chopped off by the gooks back in Dubya Dubya Too



Big Worm said:


> Cool bro. Hope it works out. I just came off a long run myself. Doing cashouts deal. For the same reason.



Good luck Worm!



Azog said:


> Dude...this. Do you have toes hahahaha?



I got hit by a cement truck and the doc had to amputate


----------



## grind4it (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey POB good luck with the baby business. It took my wife years to conceive. Those were the best years of my life.

I've see a few referances to  "carb backloading diets" but I've never study them. I'm HRT/blast and cruise. I wonder if there is any benift for me? I think this warrants a few hours of google fun.

Good luck,
Grind


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 1, 2013)

that's sick man only clomid? good riddenz. mind sharing the research company used?


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 1, 2013)

Be honest though POB... You getting a little case of wet noodle dick at all?  If not, as soon as the clomid is over for a week that's when it starts for me...


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you gna use hcg to try help the swimmers or just go without?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> that's sick man only clomid? good riddenz. mind sharing the research company used?



Great White... Had a bunch laying around.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Be honest though POB... You getting a little case of wet noodle dick at all?  If not, as soon as the clomid is over for a week that's when it starts for me...



Once I came off the clomid I basically didn't want sex. Didn't want any physical contact at all actually. Went 6 days with no sex.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Are you gna use hcg to try help the swimmers or just go without?



I used HCG on and off while I was blasting and cruising to keep them awake as best as possible. Don't use HCG in PCT.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh also, had my blood work done.

Total test, FSH and LH in the dirt. TSH .89 which I was cool with


----------



## Cashout (Apr 4, 2013)

So what you are stating is that your PCT failed.

I'm interested to know why you opted for the SERM-only approach? 



PillarofBalance said:


> Oh also, had my blood work done.
> 
> Total test, FSH and LH in the dirt. TSH .89 which I was cool with


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 4, 2013)

pob is a big boy lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> So what you are stating is that your PCT failed.
> 
> I'm interested to know why you opted for the SERM-only approach?




Not necessarily. I tested too soon after ending the PCT regimen.  In fact I tested a couple days after ending.  I have an appointment to talk to my doc next week, and we'll schedule some blood testing for two months out.

SERM only was mostly experimental on my part.  Apparently my theory which for reasons of embarrassment I will keep to myself, didn't pan out.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 4, 2013)

Not point fingers or trying to say "told you so." I just wondered if there was some course of action from which you were operating.

You don't strike me as the type to take a shoot-ready-aim approach that is why I asked. You seem to think things through more than most.

Based on my protocol for PCT, I have guys take bloods directly after the last injection of HCG which is the time to clear the esters and approximate normal physiological levels + 10 shots on an EOD schedule.

Typically, I can tell at that point, (ester clearing time + 19 days) how successful we are going to be at restoring the HPTA. Then you can see a marked elevation in FSH, LH, total and free T and if the AI has done its job, a low E number. From that point, I have them test again after the 30 days of Nolva/Clomid combo and lastly after the AI taper out phase, so again another 30 days.

Not to be a negative, but I'd be shocked if you test again in two months and somehow manage to pull normal numbers with out doing some additional restart. 




PillarofBalance said:


> Not necessarily. I tested too soon after ending the PCT regimen.  In fact I tested a couple days after ending.  I have an appointment to talk to my doc next week, and we'll schedule some blood testing for two months out.
> 
> SERM only was mostly experimental on my part.  Apparently my theory which for reasons of embarrassment I will keep to myself, didn't pan out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Not point fingers or trying to say "told you so." I just wondered if there was some course of action from which you were operating.
> 
> You don't strike me as the type to take a shoot-ready-aim approach that is why I asked. You seem to think things through more than most.
> 
> ...



I'd be shocked as well. Its a chuck and pray for now. I'm pretty conflicted actually as to how to proceed. Not in how to restore my HPTA.  What I mean is I'm not 100% on board with my fiance about having a baby. I also have a meet May 4th.  I can use the blood work as an excuse to jump back on for my meet, and not have a baby.  Her and I have some long talks ahead of us that she is afraid to have. I think she just senses my frustrations and knows that I am somewhat hesitant about a second child.  

Tell my fiance and you're in trouble!

If I do decide to come off and actually go thru with restoring things, I'll hit you up for some more info.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'd be shocked as well. Its a chuck and pray for now. I'm pretty conflicted actually as to how to proceed. Not in how to restore my HPTA.  *What I mean is I'm not 100% on board with my fiance about having a baby*. I also have a meet May 4th.  I can use the blood work as an excuse to jump back on for my meet, and not have a baby.  Her and I have some long talks ahead of us that she is afraid to have. I think she just senses my frustrations and knows that I am somewhat hesitant about a second child.
> 
> Tell my fiance and you're in trouble!
> 
> If I do decide to come off and actually go thru with restoring things, I'll hit you up for some more info.



One suggestion if this is the case. Do EVERYTHING you can to remain infertile. Do not have a child if you are not 1000% percent on board. It is not fair to you. If you are not ready to make the sacrifices of raising a child do not do it. Some people will tell you you are being selfish and you need to do it while you are young or whatever. Don't let her talk you into it if it is not what you want. You will resent her for it and that could jeopardize your relationship. I've seen it in my friends many times before.

Children are a huge responsibility and no one should ever feel like they are not 1000% into doing it 1000% percent.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> One suggestion if this is the case. Do EVERYTHING you can to remain infertile. Do not have a child if you are not 1000% percent on board. It is not fair to you. If you are not ready to make the sacrifices of raising a child do not do it. Some people will tell you you are being selfish and you need to do it while you are young or whatever. Don't let her talk you into it if it is not what you want. You will resent her for it and that could jeopardize your relationship. I've seen it in my friends many times before.
> 
> Children are a huge responsibility and no one should ever feel like they are not 1000% into doing it 1000% percent.



I hear that. I think that having kids that you don't want is selfish.  I think I'll hit the TNE when I get home lol  and drol. And var 

Its tough. She is 42 and I'm 32.  I have a daughter, she has no children.  And I'm getting the "biological clock" type comments from her.  I won't be bullied though.


----------



## DF (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm going thru this same shit too with my GF.  She is 38 & want's a baby in the worst way.  I'm a damn fossil at 44 this year & can't imagine looking after/chasing a baby.


----------



## trim (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with cashout.  Infertility might be a blessing.  I had the misfortune of my girl stop taking her birth control to get pregnant and not tell me.  About half way through the pregnancy she broke down and told me what she had did. I must admit that I still do resent her a little for that, and my kid is now 4.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 6, 2013)

Plus DO NOT TAKE CLOMID AND HAVE SEX WITH THAT WOMAN! Take it from me who recently went on a clomid benge and knocked up my wife for the third child, and she has ALWAYS needed clomid to get pregnant, only this time it was me who was on it so of course we r now having a girl after 2 boys!


----------



## Cashout (Apr 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hear that. I think that having kids that you don't want is selfish.  I think I'll hit the TNE when I get home lol  and drol. And var
> 
> Its tough. She is 42 and I'm 32.  I have a daughter, she has no children.  And I'm getting the "biological clock" type comments from her.  I won't be bullied though.



I would encourage you to take confidence in the words of Rand:

“I swear by my life and my love of it that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine.” 

One's own happiness is the greatest moral purpose of one's life. 

I firmly believe that statement. You'll be criticized for that position if you accept it as well but in the end you'll have your happiness to comfort you in the face of the miserable altruistic lot that now proliferate our country and its collective mindset.


----------

